
E-Trade finds more millennnials are taking up options trading - SirLJ
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/26/etrade-finds-more-millennnials-are-taking-up-options-trading.html
======
nibstwo
Options != Assets. Don't do it.

~~~
SirLJ
A+, options are highly leveraged instruments and the regular investor will
loose a lot of money if speculating...

